# CBS Sunday 10/18 - NFL going over 75 minutes on East coast



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Set your tivos accordingly

60 minutes started at 8:15pm


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Just caught it when I went to record Amazing Race. I record Amazing Race and Three Rivers and usually add a pad of 1 hour on 3 Rivers, I may have to up it to 1 1/2 standard padding. Stupid CBS and 60 minutes.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

So much for my "football will never go longer than an hour over" thinking.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

I just switched over at 9 Central time to check that Cold Case was recording-- which should have been the last 15 min of 60 minutes, instead I found the last Amazing Race challenge ending and team number two checking in!! WTF?!? Did they cut 60 minutes short?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

9:15 Central time, Amazing Race is over and Three Rivers is just starting. I saw 60 minutes start at 8:15, so what happened?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I was watching that game, it went well into overtime. It was long.

I just checked my Amazing Race recording, and yup. TAR starts at 15 minutes in, after the last 15 minutes of 60 minutes. The game only affected other _network_ programming by 15 minutes. I explain below...

Our listings were... (I am in the mountain time zone).
2-5 NFL football
5-530 storm stores
530-6 local news
6 60 minutes
7 TAR
8 Three Rivers

I bet our local station just dumped Storm Stories and Local News, effectively correcting the schedule overrun by an hour.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Did anyone see last night's episode of Cold Case "Soul" on the East Coast? WRAL-TV Raleigh decided not to air it and go to their local news at 11:15 PM. They haven't posted anything on their website about another airing so I guess it's toast. Wonder if it will be available on Netflix?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Our local news said CBS pulled it from lineup, and it will be shown next Sunday. Tivos might not catch it next week, since it thinks it already recorded "Soul" this week. So tweek as needed.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

TivoZorro said:


> Did anyone see last night's episode of Cold Case "Soul" on the East Coast? WRAL-TV Raleigh decided not to air it and go to their local news at 11:15 PM. They haven't posted anything on their website about another airing so I guess it's toast. Wonder if it will be available on Netflix?


Once the football game was close to an hour overrun they announced that they were dropping Cold Case from last night's lineup, at least on the east coast.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

ebf said:


> WTF?!? Did they cut 60 minutes short?


I noticed that Andy Whiner was missing from the end of _60 Minutes_, and yet the following shows (except _Cold Case_) each still started 74 minutes late.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Our local news said CBS pulled it from lineup, and it will be shown next Sunday. TiVos might not catch it next week, since it thinks it already recorded "Soul" this week.


That's good news! I didn't hear any announcements like that during the overtime game or my local (Twin Cities) news.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

ebf said:


> 9:15 Central time, Amazing Race is over and Three Rivers is just starting. I saw 60 minutes start at 8:15, so what happened?


Thread title says what happened. Football ran 75 minutes over.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Syzygy said:


> I didn't hear any announcements like that during the overtime game...


Dick Enberg definitely started mentioning the revised schedule every few minutes beginning at about 7:55 (4:55 for me on the West Coast). Dropping one of the four Sunday night shows is CBS's standard operating procedure whenever a game is going to go past 8:00 Eastern.


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

trainman said:


> Dick Enberg definitely started mentioning the revised schedule every few minutes beginning at about 7:55 (4:55 for me on the West Coast). Dropping one of the four Sunday night shows is CBS's standard operating procedure whenever a game is going to go past 8:00 Eastern.


I, too, am on the West Coast and only noticed that there was a problem when turning on Cold Case which showed that the episode _Soul_ had been recorded but it was actually a repeat of the Tupperware sales episode (don't know its actual title).

Does anyone know when the _Soul_ episode will air? I don't want to miss it because of the thirty days rule.

Thanks


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

MountainMan41 said:


> Does anyone know when the _Soul_ episode will air? I don't want to miss it because of the thirty days rule.
> 
> Thanks


See post #8


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

CBS was airing the NE blowout of Tenn for us on the late game, then switched to the Bills/Jets game that went OT. I, too, pad TAR by one hour, but added 30 minutes when I saw how late it was going...


----------

